# كل اللهجات: أسماء الأشهر/الشهور



## lalinguista

مرحبا! سؤالي متعلق بالاشهر، بلهجتي العراقية نقول شهر الواحد، شهر الثاني، شهر العاشر، الخ... بس حبيت اعرف هل هذا شي موجود او شائع بغير لهجات بالخليج وباقي الدول بالوطن العربي؟
شكرا مقدما على الردود.


----------



## WadiH

في السعودية يقال شهر واحد، شهر اثنين، شهر عشرة، شهر اثنعش (دائماً بدون ألـ التعريف) ... الخ وقد تضاف كلمة "هجري" أو "ميلادي" إذا لزم التوضيح


----------



## lalinguista

شكرا جزيلا على الرد والتوضيح


----------



## fenakhay

في المغرب، نقول: شهر واحد، شهر جوج/زوج، شهر تلاتة، ... ، شهر عشرة، شهر حداش، شهر تناش


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> في المغرب، نقول: شهر واحد، شهر جوج/زوج، شهر تلاتة، ... ، شهر عشرة، شهر حداش، شهر تناش


في بعض اللهجات يقال أيضا حداعش/ثتاعش والى اخره


----------



## Mahaodeh

يبدو أن اللهجة العراقية هي الوحيدة التي تستخدم العدد الترتيبي.

هل هناك لهجة أخرى تفعل هذا؟


----------



## lalinguista

fenakhay said:


> في المغرب، نقول: شهر واحد، شهر جوج/زوج، شهر تلاتة، ... ، شهر عشرة، شهر حداش، شهر تناش


شكرا جزيلا عالرد


----------



## lalinguista

Mahaodeh said:


> يبدو أن اللهجة العراقية هي الوحيدة التي تستخدم العدد الترتيبي.
> 
> هل هناك لهجة أخرى تفعل هذا؟


عندي نفس التساؤل


----------



## ayed

Mahaodeh said:


> يبدو أن اللهجة العراقية هي الوحيدة التي تستخدم العدد الترتيبي.
> 
> هل هناك لهجة أخرى تفعل هذا؟


الجواب في الرد رقم 2


----------



## Mahaodeh

ayed said:


> الجواب في الرد رقم 2


أعني بالترتيبي هو قول: أول ثاني ثالث رابع.
الرد رقم ٢ أعطاها أعدادا عادية: واحد اثنان ثلاثة أربعة.


----------



## wannabe translator

قي السودان نقول شهر واحد، اتنين، تلاتة، أربعة، خمسة، ستة، سبعة، تمنية، تسعة، عشرة، حداشر، واطناشر لأشهر التقويم الميلادي.ونستخدم أسماء الشهور للتقويم الهجري


----------



## emanko

wannabe translator said:


> قي السودان نقول شهر واحد، اتنين، تلاتة، أربعة، خمسة، ستة، سبعة، تمنية، تسعة، عشرة، حداشر، واطناشر لأشهر التقويم الميلادي.ونستخدم أسماء الشهور للتقويم الهجري



نفس الشيء في مصر


----------



## Habib_1

Wadi Hanifa said:


> في السعودية يقال شهر واحد، شهر اثنين، شهر عشرة، شهر اثنعش (دائماً بدون ألـ التعريف) ... الخ وقد تضاف كلمة "هجري" أو "ميلادي" إذا لزم التوضيح


شهر إحدعش، شهر إثنعش


----------



## Slim86

lalinguista said:


> مرحبا! سؤالي متعلق بالاشهر، بلهجتي العراقية نقول شهر الواحد، شهر الثاني، شهر العاشر، الخ... بس حبيت اعرف هل هذا شي موجود او شائع بغير لهجات بالخليج وباقي الدول بالوطن العربي؟
> شكرا مقدما على الردود.



باللهجة العراقية نسمي الشهور بلأسماء البابلية/السريانية ولدينا الكثير من الامثال حول الشهور (حر تموز) مثلاً وغيرها العد الترتيبي يقتصر على ترقيم التاريخ لا اكثر


----------

